# Brisbane - Good tackle shop and some tackle advice



## submdi (Feb 1, 2013)

Please recommend a good tackle shop in or around the Brisbane area. I've just returned from Darwin and had a pretty good experience with the service and pricing at Darwin Fishing and Outdoor World. So now I'm home I would like to venture away from BCF if there are better options and prices locally.

Also,(this is the important bit) please advise the following:

I'm looking to buy 2 new rods and reels for myself and wife (one each), which will be used for mainly Flathead ,Bream and other estuary species, but would also likely catch the odd Snapper here and there.

Will spool with braid and would like to keep under $500 for both. Even less if I can still get some good setups worth having.

I'm only just getting back into fishing (the last few months) and have only ever used really cheap combos. So my knowledge regarding rods, reels and line is limited, but I do want to upgrade my gear.

Hope you guys can offer some helpful advice.

Thanks


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

x2 Tackle shop at Carseldine. Very helpfull guys in there. 
I bought a cheap shimano combo from BCF. Catana 2-4kg 6ft 2 piece rod with a solstace reel, I love the rod & using 5lb line have caught lots of snapper up to 69cm on it as well as bream & flathead all on plastics- the reel is starting to feel a bit notchy however, but fot $79 it has been a valuable investment.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> The carseldine guys have been nominated for best small tackle shop in Oz.
> 
> You can vote for them here:
> 
> http://www.afta.net.au/index.php/retail-awards-voting


I have a tendency to order "off-menu" quite a bit when it comes to fishing tackle. The guys over at Carseldine have always been pretty good in tracking down tackle which isn't usually stocked by retailers.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Lapse said:


> Tackle whorehouse is my favourite.
> If you are further south, there is a place called fish head at Victoria pt that has a pretty good selection of higher end gear. Not sure if they are still there though.
> 
> I personally avoid mossops.


That'd be fishhead and nope, they've moved to the Goldy now.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep tackle shop at Carseldine are good guys. Also the bcf at lawn ton have looked after me well.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Vote for tackleland Sandgate from me.. I also like bcf Virginia.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfMdT5cAAB1fgAAQcIWAAoaAFAo/5//gIACKhqPSamJPSeKDRkaNGTINU/U0I0aRpgaRhPQT1IvojM7HX3g5IN9GlS0ZzKK+VtXLF/yDOE9lwesjYywei4LtODd0I1KDrWFeUXKM/Dvv4YwUV8pFGBiwggAn0lMXJUY6GfONNWogMFGopd02FpsFd5e/xuZ5wspY81ArAkM5/jGtBMu3wUr+LuSKcKEh5jqfLg==


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

GaryD said:


> Yep tackle shop at Carseldine are good guys. Also the bcf at lawn ton have looked after me well.





Foxxy said:


> Vote for tackleland Sandgate from me.. I also like bcf Virginia.


Sorry Guys, but re-read the original post, he is tyring to move away from the likes of BCF.

Also Foxxy, if you are going to continue with BCF check out the Lawnton store, it makes Virginia look like amateurs in regards to stock on shelves. It is just a much better managed store.....

Mark and crew at Tackleland Sandgate get my vote closely followed by Jones Tackle at Kedron and I really only use the tackleshop at Carseldine for bait or the occasional top up of plastics or jigheads. This is probably due more to proximity to where I live and drive past though, as all are well respected, reputable tackle stores run by keen fishermen who know their stuff and don't mind sharing the knowledge.

Kev


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll rate the guys from carseldine. Had lots of good chats with these fellows and quite a few good tackle suggestions.


----------

